# Der Széki-See (Ungarn)



## welshannes (9. November 2009)

*Der Széki-See.* 

Der Széki-See befindet sich in der Nähe von Somlo, zwischen Ajka-Bakonygyepes und Devecser. Wenn man von Ajka-Bakonygyepes Richtung Devecser fährt, befindet er sich 5,2 km rechts. Wenn man von Devecser Richtung Ajka-Bakonygyepes fährt, dann links nach 3,6 km. 

Der See, dessen *Größe 68 ha* beträgt, wurde noch im Jahre 1978 durch die Schwellung des Csigere Bachs geschaffen. Von der Straße aus kann man ihn nur für einen Augenblick sehen. Die große Wasserfläche und die Tiefe des Sees bietet die Möglichkeit, um verschiedene Angeltechniken auszuprobieren. Das Wasser ist beim Einfluss flach, aber Richtung Damm wird es immer tiefer. Der flache Teil ist sandig, steinig, vom Fischwachenhaus bis zum Damm ist er steinig, felsig. Wo der Wald den See erreicht, befinden sich am Boden Wurzelstöcke, welche das Angeln erschweren. Pro Jahr werden *400 quintal* Fische angesiedelt. Der größte Teil davon sind Karpfen und Amur, aber wir sorgen auch für Zander, Wels, Schleihe, Hecht und Weisfisch Nachwuchs.
mfg.


----------



## Hechtangler1974 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Széki-See (Ungarn)*

Vergiss den See bezüglich Raubfischfang. Chancen auf Raubfisch hast nur mit Kunstködern, die sind aber verboten. Naturköder (lebend/tot) lohnt nicht, weil Dir die Schildkröten und Zwergwelse alles innerhalb weniger Minuten wegfressen. Karpfen kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 171204 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Der Széki-See (Ungarn)*

Hi,

@hechtangler: kann deinen Beitrag überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen

ich fische schon seit einigen Jahren dort, und es gibt meiner Kenntnis in Europa sehr wenig Seen die mit diesem See im Bezug auf Fischbestand & Größe mithalten können.

Zu den Preisen und dieser natürlichen Aufberitung wohlgemerkt!

zu den Angelmethoden bzw. Erlebnissen:
Rel. einfache Grundfischerei mit Pellets auf Satzkarpfen bis zu 8 Kilo - kann aber auch schon der ein oder andere 30+ Pfünder anbeißen (bereits selbst erlebt) - wobei hier vorwiegend auch Graskarpfen (Amur) gefangen werden.
Ab und zu auch Monster-Schleien .
Dies trifft auf nahe zu den kompletten Uferbereich zu rum um den ganzen See (~20-35 m Wurfweite).

Am Széki Tó(See) finden zudem auch internationale Carp-Tournaments statt.
Hier kommt dann das klass. modern Boilie-Fishing zum Zuge.
Dieses verlagert sich jedoch - wie schon in der Anfangsbeschreibung des Sees in diesem Thread aufgezeigt - in die tieferen Bereiche des Sees, die ca. auf dem West-Ost Querschnitt liegen. Dort wird auch regelmäßig reine Boilie-Fütterung betrieben.

Also schlicht im Ganzen, Karpfen-technisch ein Bombensee!!!:m


Nun bzgl. Raubfisch:

Wie bei den Karpfenbestand ist auch ein stattlicher Bestand an Hechten,Zandern, und vorallem Welsen!

wie du allerdings drauf kommst #hechtangler, dass dir die Schildkröten deine Köder wegfressen ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein Rätsel.
vllt war es in dem Fall einfach ein Zufall dass die Schildkröte lieber gebissen hat als der Zander .

Dennoch hat sich die Fischerei mit (Knicklicht)Pose und Köderfisch vorallem über Nacht und in den Süd-& u. West Buchten des Sees sehr bewährt.
Ich selbst habe letzte Woche 3 Hechte und 1 Wels in 2 Nächten gefangen.
Also von dem her find ich deine Aussage nicht gerechtfertigt.|kopfkrat

AAAlso:

Ich persönlich und auch etliche andere Fischer - sowohl einheimische, als auch aus Europa - können den Széki Tó NUR EMPFEHLEN!
Er gehört zu meinen absoluten Favoriten.
Und nebenbei kann man am Hauptplatz nach seinem Angelplatz noch in einer gemütlichen Runde grillen und seine Erfahrungen und Fänge austauschen.
Wie gesagt sehr schön aufbereitet alles.
Allerdings auch sehr stark besucht! V.a. an Feiertage und langen Wochenden.

Zu dem kostet eine 24h Karte (Egal ob von der Früh bis Abend, oder über Nacht) 3000 Forint. (250ft ~ 1€).
Dreht es sich mal nicht um die Sportfischerei, sind in diesem Preis 2 Karpfen bis 5 kg, 2 Raubfische (Schonmaßbegrenzung auf der Karte) und 5 kg Weißfisch enthalten und dürfen ohne zzgl. Kosten entnommen werden.

Europäische Angler müssen lediglich eine Gebühr von 2000ft entrichten und beim ersten mal Fischen am Széki Tó quasi einen ungarischen Angelschein für ein Jahr kaufen.
Allerdings bekommt man diese nur mit einem gültigen deutschen, österreichischen etc. Fischerschein !

Bei jeden weiteren Fischen an Seen in Ungarn ist dann nur noch diese Karte vorzuzeigen.

Also sehr unproblematisch als europäer dort zu fischen.
Und vorallem im Vergleich zu Europa spotbillig.

Bei Fragen rund um den Széki Tó könnt ihr mich natürlich gerne kontaktieren.

lg & Petri Heil

#h


----------

